# Backsweeting with Welch's question



## Gumjump (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a 5 gallon batch that has cleared nicely. I used 2 parts lemon juice and one part lime. It's been degassed, added sorbet and kmeta and has been sitting for about 2 weeks. What are some thoughts of adding some frozen Welch's Strawberry Breeze? Can I do this at this time and if so do I need to add anymore sorbet. I don't want to ruin it. All my other batches I just backsweetened with sugar.


----------



## robie (Sep 6, 2011)

Gumjump said:


> I have a 5 gallon batch that has cleared nicely. I used 2 parts lemon juice and one part lime. It's been degassed, added sorbet and kmeta and has been sitting for about 2 weeks. What are some thoughts of adding some frozen Welch's Strawberry Breeze? Can I do this at this time and if so do I need to add anymore sorbet. I don't want to ruin it. All my other batches I just backsweetened with sugar.



You are talking about making your own F pack, which is pretty common and easy to do. This will sweeten and also flavor your wine.

If you add it, the wine will have to clear again, but you shouldn't have to add any more sorbate.

There are numerous posts about making an F pack. Look in the instructional and beginner sections of this forum for the posts on the subject.


----------



## Gumjump (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Robie. I did a search and I think I'm going to use half of the sugar and 3 cans of the Welch's. I'll keep you posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Gumjump (Sep 16, 2011)

I added the sugar and 3 cans of Welch's Strawberry Breeze on 9/6 and my beautifull clear wine is now cloudy. Can anyone give me a rough time before it starts to clear some. I had already added Sorbet previous to adding Welch's. Am I looking at weeks or months? And do I have to add more Sparkloid or should it clear on it's own. Worst scenerio is I will bottle it a little cloudy.


----------



## Julie (Sep 16, 2011)

Gumjump said:


> I added the sugar and 3 cans of Welch's Strawberry Breeze on 9/6 and my beautifull clear wine is now cloudy. Can anyone give me a rough time before it starts to clear some. I had already added Sorbet previous to adding Welch's. Am I looking at weeks or months? And do I have to add more Sparkloid or should it clear on it's own. Worst scenerio is I will bottle it a little cloudy.



It should be just a few weeks, you should see it start to clear at the neck in a few days but if you are concern and don't want to wait go ahead and the sparkloid.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2011)

Its why lots of us sweeten when fermentation is done and before clearing. Yep a few weeks and it will probably clear on its own but if you dont see progress then smack it down with SuperKleer KC.


----------



## Gumjump (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input. It has 2 weeks to do it's thing on it's own. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## Gumjump (Oct 8, 2011)

It cleared nicely and I bottled on 10/3/11. I must say it had a wonderfull tast to it. I haven't tried it yet. I only had the leftover from the bottling. I just started another batch today and will use a Burgandy slurry. I am going to use 2 bottles of Real Lemon and 2 cans of Strawberry Breeze frozen concentrate. I'm beginning to feel a little more at ease with the whole wine making. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## barryjo (Oct 10, 2011)

*SP additives*

To gumjump: Next time you might try adding a can of Welchs Cranberry Blend to 3 gal of SP. I did this and took it to a fair for entry in open wine competition. It won a blue ribbon! Tasted and looked great.
barryjo


----------



## Gumjump (Oct 11, 2011)

Barryjo that sounds like a wonderfull idea. I think I just might do that with this new batch I just started. I used a slurry from a Lambrusco wine. I think they would be a good match.


----------

